# Beam Broadband Mind blowing lighting speeds



## ajaymailed (Jun 19, 2012)

just now got beam broadband connection activated. 

Package- Rs 1020 per month. 10 MBPS upto 30 GB, 2 MBPS aferthat
no words to describe

*speedtest.net/result/2017370164.png
*speedtest.net/result/2017374258.png
*speedtest.net/result/2017422428.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2017428385.png
*speedtest.net/result/2017377438.png

youtube videos @ 1080p doesn't stop at all. healthy torrents zoom beyond 1 MBPS.


----------



## kisame (Jun 19, 2012)

Its megabits or megabytes???


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 19, 2012)

kisame said:


> Its megabits or megabytes???


ofcoz its megabits. the one mentioned for torrent speed is megabytes.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 19, 2012)

relly nyc plan ...... 2mbps unlimited after 30GB Cap its mind blowing....


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 19, 2012)

Amazing man. Which city?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice ping . Just 50 ms.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 20, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Amazing man. Which city?



hyderabad


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh damnn..


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2012)

kisame said:


> Its megabits or megabytes???


small b is bits.

BIG B is bytes.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

I have heard about from another friend of mine.
The plans are also very cheap.
Wish it was available in my city


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

ico said:


> small b is bits.
> BIG B is bytes.



IEEE 1541-2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is why I was confused.It would have better if everyone had adopted this standard.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

kisame said:


> IEEE 1541-2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> This is why I was confused.It would have better if everyone had adopted this standard.



From your link:

bit (symbol 'b'), a binary digit;
byte (symbol 'B'), a set of adjacent bits (usually, but not necessarily, eight) operated on as a group;
Still doesn't explain why were you confused 

But... God, I want Beam in my City!


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 20, 2012)

I think its only available at Hyderabad.......


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> But... God, I want Beam in my City!



Me too!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 20, 2012)

ACT in Bangalore is the only match for Beam !


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> I think its only available at Hyderabad.......



had raised a query asking them whether they are planning to open in Mumbai...they said they will in near future  ...and somehow I feel that near future is too far away


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2012)

As of now Beam is available in Hyderabad.. & one of the TDF member also using it 
he is S_V


----------



## gforz (Jun 20, 2012)

xtremevicky said:


> ACT in Bangalore is the only match for Beam !



Beam Telecom is the group company of ACT.


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> From your link:
> 
> bit (symbol 'b'), a binary digit;
> byte (symbol 'B'), a set of adjacent bits (usually, but not necessarily, eight) operated on as a group;
> ...



From my link

Moreover, there is not a consistent use of the symbols to indicate quantities of bits and bytes — the unit symbol "Mb", for instance, 
has been widely used for both megabytes and megabits. 
IEEE 1541 sets new recommendations to represent these quantities and unit symbols unambiguously.

This thing confuses me.I have seen some sites using these interchangeably.But lets not continue any further on this topic.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet Mother of God. I think I'm going to shift to Hyderabad


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I have been using Beam (the same 10 Mbps plan) for the last 10 months, and I must say, it is very impressive. 
However, from the shots you have posted, your ping seems to be very high. Mine always stays in 20's or less.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> sweet mother of god. I think i'm going to shift to hyderabad


+1



aniket.cain said:


> well, i have been using beam (the same 10 mbps plan) for the last 10 months, and i must say, it is very impressive.
> However, from the shots you have posted, your ping seems to be very high. Mine always stays in 20's or less.



why o why!?!?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, here is my shot:

*www.speedtest.net/result/2020069559.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2020066935.png

I know the ping is higher than I mentioned.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 21, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Well, here is my shot:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2020069559.png
> 
> ...


what could be reason for my higher ping?

i tried pingtest
*www.pingtest.net/result/65034243.png


----------



## kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> what could be reason for my higher ping?
> i tried pingtest
> *www.pingtest.net/result/65034243.png


Ha Ha Ha!!!U have internet which is faster than 98% of other peoples yet you are worried about small difference in pings.
Hunger for bandwidth never stops.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 22, 2012)

kisame said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!U have internet which is faster than 98% of other peoples yet you are worried about small difference in pings.
> Hunger for bandwidth never stops.


no i am curious about it,  i did see lower pings with other beam connections compared to mine.
as far as speed is concerned, 10 mbps is an overkill. But 2 mbps unlimited is the real good, for 1500 bucks they double fup speed to 4 mbps.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

God dam!But i guess if they set up for all citys i guess they will reduce speeds and FUP?aS THEN  it will be a huge comapny and airtel will be in loss


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

This plan is around from quite some time AFAIK. So if one has this in their city it's a must get


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 24, 2012)

xtremevicky said:


> ACT in Bangalore is the only match for Beam !



ACT is only available in parts's of bangalore too. damn!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2012)

I had contacted Beam Telecom for that same 10 mbps internet plan a few days ago...  No one showed up. Called them 3 times...

Then finally one sales guy showed up yesterday. I am afraid their after sales service might suck... but still want the faster speeds. So booked 10 Mbps for 6 months plan (saving Rs 500 + 500 installation charges)...

Hope to get it in 3 days....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it available in Chennai, They have in Bangalore and Hydrabad(as mentioned in the previous post), why they skip Chennai?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

wish we have beam in bangalore


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 27, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I had contacted Beam Telecom for that same 10 mbps internet plan a few days ago...  No one showed up. Called them 3 times...


they came to my house within 30 mins of calling. their branch office seems to be near my place.



> Then finally one sales guy showed up yesterday. I am afraid their after sales service might suck... but still want the faster speeds. So booked 10 Mbps for 6 months plan (saving Rs 500 + 500 installation charges)...


me too



> Hope to get it in 3 days....


why 3 days?, they would have installed the next day for me, but i told them  two days later as i had some other work, then i called in the evening two days later, within an hour they came and installed.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've a Reliance Broadband connection. 
Plan: 12mbps till 30gb then 2mbps unlimited, it is same from speedtest website but its not same when i download stuff in Chrome or bittorrent. I get around 1.6mbps max.
How much speed are you guys getting on downloads on chrome or Bittorrents?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 27, 2012)

1.6mB/s is perfectly fine for 12mbps plan...


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 27, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I had contacted Beam Telecom for that same 10 mbps internet plan a few days ago...  No one showed up. Called them 3 times...
> 
> Then finally one sales guy showed up yesterday. I am afraid their after sales service might suck... but still want the faster speeds. So booked 10 Mbps for 6 months plan (saving Rs 500 + 500 installation charges)...
> 
> Hope to get it in 3 days....



The ASS of Beam is pretty decent. My flatmate broke his cable connector, and the repair guy arrived within 3 hours to change the connector.
Though the best part about Beam is that they forget to trigger the FUP limit time and again, and you will generally get full speed throughout the month.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 29, 2012)

i have no other option so still using BSNL{Bhai shaeb nahi lagega}


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

How's the reliabilty and uptime ?? Btw , any idea about Beam Broadband in Delhi ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday, I torrented a 900MB file in less than 5 minutes... Got a speed of 4 MBPS/sec... Its not normal... but really amazing...


----------



## infrared1100 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beam seems great, but I am using BSNL boradband from 6 years, 99% uptime. May be it will sound strange but BSNL worked best for me. I can say that if there is anything about this crappy BSNL service I am happy about is it's BSNL Broadband Service. Never ditched me ever. 400/Month - Night Unlimited.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 1, 2012)

i have used BSNL BB, Sify, Airtel BB & some lesser known ones ,but BeamTele service is way above anything else. Almost 99.9% uptime .

I wish BeamTele someday be a Nationwide service provider, then India will see a cyber revolution for sure.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

I envy Beam telecom, their plans are just too great for every Indian.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Aug 1, 2012)

i am using ACT in bangalore similar to beam 10mbps 75gb after that 2mbps for 1299


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Really impressive  , I might as well go for ACT after a couple of months


----------



## KDroid (Aug 1, 2012)

No Words...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2012)

lucky


----------



## vishuis_in (Aug 7, 2012)

Even I got all pumped-up when I read abt beam, but since one of the gentleman above mentioned that their ASS might be bad, I decided to gather some Info abt it. Please go to below link and see for urself. I think I'm petty content with my 1 Mbps unlimited plan from Hathway (₹ 1000/- pm, and Im a heavy user.... Generally download abt 25-30 gb per month and even though I know Hathway has a fup in place but it never gets into effect even after crossing the limit. So, its 1mbps unlimited.) as it gives me abt 99.99% uptime and ASS is unmatchable, as my complaints are generally attended in 30-45 mins. Because One of their technician is always stationed at our local cable opertor's office.

Ps - sorry abt mobile site link but I'm surfing thru my phone and couldn't get the original link upon requesting (clicked on full site link)

BEAM CABLE - Reviews | Broadband | Wireless | Ratings - MouthShut.com


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 14, 2012)

ASS of BeamTele is unmatchable to any service provider in india in any field. any request is resolved within 2-3hrs(even in night after 2 am ) unless it is router failure(which will be addressed next day for sure) or a power failure of local router which they can't address .


BTW, they provide optical fibre connection also at resonable price

beam says


Spoiler



Crazy plans at crazy prices


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to Move away from FailTel , checked with ACT but they don't have service in my area  .IIRC they has previously said their service was available in my area


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I've a Reliance Broadband connection.
> Plan: 12mbps till 30gb then 2mbps unlimited, it is same from speedtest website but its not same when i download stuff in Chrome or bittorrent. I get around 1.6mbps max.
> How much speed are you guys getting on downloads on chrome or Bittorrents?



How much you pay?


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 4, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2284862754.png
 I dunno why Beam is providing nearly 15 MBPS on my 10 MBPS on this connection but its pretty amazing for sure. I was wondering how come i am getting 1.6 megabytes per second on torrent.

the only problem is i am worried about reaching 30 GB FUP within days, its only 2 MBPS after that. Cant believe i am saying this but 2 MBPS sounds a bit slow after getting used to 10 MBPS. 

There was a time when i thought 256 kbps was extremely exciting, but that was almost like a decade ago. the first internet i used was dial up, 32 KBPS way back in 2001-02, then used 64 KBPS cable internet for a couple of years suffering heavy downtimes, 128 KBPS for a couple of years local ISP , I started torrenting @ 128 KBPS with Hathway, it used to take two nights to download a 700 MB File, then it was 256 kbps with Hathway for an year, 

finally in 2009 i went for Airtel 2 MBPS, first time i got introducted to FUP, but still 2 MBPS was amazing at that time, 512 MB post FUP was gr8. I had to move to another small town for an year where i forced to use BSNL BB 750, as it was only ISP there. Next year i had to shuttle between my home city and another town weekly so had to use both Airtel 2 MBPS and BSNL BB 750.

Again i had to move to another small town which surprisingly had decent ISPs, excel broadband provided 756 KBPS UL for 750 bucks. Finally i moved back to Hyderabad, this time i didnt want to compromise on anything, called up Beam broadband right away.

In all these years i came to experience so many speeds offered by ISPs, right from 32 KBPS Dial up to the 10 MBPS.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ Faster than 99% of India. 
I envy you!


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm still using gprs


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

Jesus! -____-
My ping has risen to frigging 467 ms for the past 1 week.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

@ajay
Me still stuck with 512 kbps up to 4 GB and 256 kbps after that. I have a used the speed you get maybe once or twice till date..and its..well fast..



Jripper said:


> Jesus! -____-
> My ping has risen to frigging 467 ms for the past 1 week.


Might be a fault.which servers give you 467 ms ping?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

^ Err..I just went to speedtest.net and ran a test their. Didn't select any server myself,it was picked automatically I think.


----------



## Ironman (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it available in Kolkata ?


----------

